# EU bereitet Verbote für die Haltung von invasiven Tieren bzw. invasiven Teich-/Sumpfpflanzen vor



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Dez. 2015)

Hi,

wie es aussieht kommen wieder mal ein paar Einschränkungen auf uns zu. Die EU hat wohl Haltungverbote von folgenden "invasiven" Pflanzen und Tieren erlassen die dann nicht mehr in Aquarien, Terrarien, Gartenteichen noch sonst wo gehalten oder angepflanzt werden dürfen

Ochsenfrosch (Lithobates/Rana catesbaianus) - hat hier aber wohl eh keiner
Gelbwangenschildkröte (Trachemys scripta)
Kamberkrebs
Signalkrebs
Louisianaflußkrebs (Procambarus clarki, auch alle Farbfomen)
Marmorkrebs (Procambarus fallax f. virginalis)

interessanter dürfte hier aber eine Fischart sein die dann auch net mehr im Aquarium/Teich gehalten werden darf (und die wohl einige hier im Teich haben)

__ Blaubandbärbling (Pseudorasbora parva)

und einige Wasser-/Sumpfpflanzen wie

__ Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum aquaticum / brasilensis) - diese Art dürfte wahrscheinlich in jedem 3. Teich anzutreffen sein
gelbe __ Scheinkalla (Lysichiton americanum)
__ Wasserhyazinte (Eichhornia crassipes)
afrikanische __ Wasserpest (Lagarosiphon major)
__ Haarnixe (Cabomba caroliana)
großblütiges Heusenkraut (Ludwigia grandiflora)


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Frank,
ich danke Dir für den Aufruf, schließlich ist es nicht Alltag, sich über die aktuelle EU-Politik zu informieren. Ich nehme an, dass dies eine Fortsetzung der EN 1143/2014 ist? Im Grundsatz ist dies eine der Regelungen, denen ich durchaus zustimme. 
Was mich allerdings an solchen Regelungen sehr befremdet, ist die Tatsache, dass Menschen und Waren weltweit ausgetauscht werden, und es dabei ebenso zu einem unfreiwilligen/unbeabsichtigten Import fremder Arten kommt, der dort keine Berücksichtigung findet. Es macht Sinn, eine Liste weniger (nämlich bekannter) problematischer Arten aufzustellen, und einen konkreten Import (über Urlauberkoffer und andere Importquellen) zu verbieten, für bestimmte Spezies ist das recht wirkungsvoll.
Ich würde mich über ein anderes Umdenken (mehr Biologen, Biologen an die Schiffe, Bahnen und Container) mehr freuen. Leider kostet das Geld, und bringt keines ein. Im Ergebnis würde diese "Biologeninvasion" allerdings unser Wissen über Evolution verbessern, und auf lange Zeit würden daraus neue Ideen und Lösungen erwachsen, wie man eine lokale Fauna/Flora in einem gewünschten Rahmen pflegt.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Haarnixe (Cabomba caroliana)


Funktioniert die Cabomba caroliana auch bei uns im Teich? Ich hab sie im Aquarium nie besonders zugange bekommen.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Totto,
so eine Artenliste muss nicht immer Arten enthalten, die sich überall explosionsartig vermehren. Ein Beispiel aus meiner Region: bei uns ums Haus laufen zwei Marder (man sieht sie selten, und mit Glück nicht vor 22:00, meist sehe ich nur die Hinterlassenschaften). 5 km von unserem Ort entfernt wohnen (in mehrere Richtungen) Waschbären, und das seit etwa 5 Jahren. Selbst wenn der Waschbär nicht zu uns kommt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass damit die Marder eine lange Zukunft haben (bzw. eine Cabomba, die sich ein bessere Klima wünscht). 
Allein die "Selbstbehauptung" einer dieser Arten in einem begrenzten Raum bedeutet Veränderungen auch für die benachbarten Biosysteme. Diese Art der Störung bleibt nicht ohne Folgen, leider auch für eine lokale Population (schließlich endet der Ausflug für viele junge Marder ins Waschbärrevier tödlich, und umgekehrt wandern weniger Marder mit anderem Genpool bei uns ein).


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> schließlich endet der Ausflug für viele junge Marder ins Waschbärrevier tödlich


Hast du da Belege? Soweit mir bekannt sind Marder, Waschbär und Katze zwar Nahrungskonkurrenten aber nicht gegenseitige Beute.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Cabomba caroliana auch bei uns im Teich? Ich hab sie im Aquarium nie besonders zugange bekommen.



Hi Torsten,

wenn se net einmulmen wachsen die auch im Teich (zumindest den Sommer und milde Winter über). Es gibt ja sogar einen Standortnachweis aus Deutschland (im atlantisch geprägten West- und mediteranen Südeuropa sind sie an mehreren Standorten eingebürgert anzutreffen

Wo es allerdings in Europa bei nicht vorhandener Klimazone 11+ invasive Vorkommen von Wasserhyazinten geben soll (weshalb die hier unbedingt verboten werden müssen) würde mich doch mal interessieren

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Wo es allerdings in Europa bei nicht vorhandener Klimazone 11+ invasive Vorkommen von Wasserhyazinten geben soll (weshalb die hier unbedingt verboten werden müssen) würde mich doch mal interessieren


Das ist so ein bisschen mit gehangen mit gefangen. Im Südlichen Europa soll es mit der Pflanze Probleme geben. Etabliert in Italien, Portugalund Spanien. Da wird es durch das explosive Wachstum Probleme geben.
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2015)

Einerseits soll die heimische Natur geschützt werden, aber was aufn anderen Kontinenten geschieht ist sch.... egal. Da lockern wir mal schnell die Einfuhrbestimmung für geschossene Löwen, die sind ja eh schon Tot  (gibt es den auch in groß)
Oder wir führen Gifte ein, wo im Herstellungsland ein Verwendungsverbot besteht und das wird dann auf unser Essen gekippt, leeecker
Oder wir testen mal wie lange sich das Genom von Nahrungsmitteln verändern lässt, nur das sich das veränderte auch in der Natur ausbreitet und dort auch invasiv sein könnte .....


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2015)

Ich weiß garnicht was Ihr habt. Kauft doch bei ama...eine billige Lichterkette aus China. Wenn dann die Hütte abbrennt, weil das GS-Zeichen zwar drauf ist, aber das Teil nie geprüft wurde dann .


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie es aussieht kommen wieder mal ein paar Einschränkungen auf uns zu. Die EU hat wohl Haltungverbote von folgenden "invasiven" Pflanzen und Tieren erlassen die dann nicht mehr in Aquarien, Terrarien, Gartenteichen noch sonst wo gehalten oder angepflanzt werden dürfen
> ...... und einige *Wasser-/Sumpfpflanzen* wie
> ...



Moin Frank,
was würde dies denn dann konkret bedeuten?
Muss jeder Teichbesitzer mit einem gut eingefahrenen und bepflanzten Teich hingehen
und all' diese Pflanzen aus seinem Teich entfernen?
Oder dürften diese Pflanzen dann lediglich nicht mehr geteilt und weitergegeben werden?


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Eva-Maria, wer will das kontrollieren und wie?


----------



## Patrick K (17. Dez. 2015)

Ich gaube:

Die GEZ - Kontrolleure machen das jetzt , die haben ja keinen Job mehr und so penetrant wie die sind, finden die jedes  nochso kleine Illegale Pflänzchen

salve Stasi läst Grüssen

und Ja , es sind eindeutig die billigen Lichterketten aus china schuld , die Chinesen wieder, die Schpalter


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2015)

Stimmt Patrick, Spionage -Satelliten gibt es ja auch noch


----------



## Patrick K (17. Dez. 2015)

Ja , wenn der IS erstmal weg iss , müssen die ja auch noch für etwas gut sein , wenn dann ein Pflänzchen entdeckt wird fliegt eine Kampfdrohne über den  Teich und das wars dann mit Teich ,dann haste einen See

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2015)

Tja da haben Leute wie du es ganz gut getroffen mit einem Koipool der auch noch Überdacht werden soll.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Dez. 2015)

Hahahahaha wenn die Koi, ja mal ein Pflänzchen übrig lassen würden , die verfressene Bande


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Dez. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> was würde dies denn dann konkret bedeuten?
> Muss jeder Teichbesitzer mit einem gut eingefahrenen und bepflanzten Teich hingehen
> und all' diese Pflanzen aus seinem Teich entfernen?



Hi Eva-Maria,

die betreffenden Tiere z.B dürften weiterhin bis zum natürlichen Ableben gehalten werden, allerdings nur wenn sie so gesichert sind das sie 100%ig nicht entweichen können und sich auch nicht weiter vermehren können (was bei Blaubandbärblingen in Teichen ja kaum zu bewerktelligen wäre). Wer das net verwirklichen kann ist nach dem Gesetz nach verpflichtet sie in Einrichtungen abzugeben (die es extra dafür geben soll) wo sie unter tierschutzrechtlichen Bedingungen bis zum Lebensende verbleiben müssen
(da hat sich die EU aber sicherlich mal wieder ein mordsmäßiges Eigentor geschossen. Ich habe gestern mal aus Spaß nach solchen "Einrichtungen" gegooglt wo z.B die Aischgründer Karpfenzucht ihre 10tausende von Blaubandbärblingen in den Karpfenteichen los werden könnten (die genannten Tiere dürfen auch von gewerblichen Tierhaltern -weder bewußt, noch unbewußt - weiterhin in ihren Teichen gehalten werden) - Sucherergebnis - kein Treffer (so was gibt es wohl in Deutschland und den anderen EU-Staaten noch gar net)

(und wie die einzelnen EU-Staat dann Blaubandbärblinge, Kamber- und Signalkrebse in ihren Wasserstraßen am abwandern und weitervermehren hindern wollen (als Betreiber von solche wären sie dem Gesetzt nach dazu ebenfalls verpflichtet) ist mir schleierhaft

*bei verbotenen Pflanzen im Gartenteich/Garten hieße das dann zwangsläufig* (die kann man draußen ja an keiner ungewollten geschlechtlicher/ungeschlechtlicher Vermehrung und verschleppen durch Wildtiere hindern *"ausreißen und vernichten*".

aber wurde ja schon oben geschrieben: "wer will das denn überprüfen was in Teichen wächst und schwimmt" - das einzige wo sich was bemerkbar machen wird ist im Handel, da fehlen die Arten nächstes Jahr im Sortiment

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (17. Dez. 2015)

Es wird sich schon jemand finden der SUCHT




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUAdgt5Glk0_


salve Patrick


----------



## pema (17. Dez. 2015)

Danke Frank für diese Hinweise (so öffentlich werden diese Verordnungen ja leider nicht wirklich gemacht).
All diese Verordnungen finde ich persönlich sehr sinnvoll, denn sie beziehen sich doch in erster Linie auf den Handel mit diesen Tieren bzw. Pflanzen.
Das es überhaupt zu solchen Verboten kommen muss, liegt aber an den Haltern und Besitzern. Wie kommt die __ Wasserpest in den See und wie der Blaubandkärpfling (den ich gar nicht kenne), etc... ?  Zu Fuß sind sie nicht gegangen - aber Halter bzw. Besitzer haben sich dieser Fische und Pflanzen in öffentlichen Gewässern entledigt.
Wir haben hier in der Nähe eines der wenigen größeren Naturschutzgebiete des Ruhrgebietes. Wenn ich die Gartenabfallhaufen, die von Menschen, die zu faul sind zur Müllkippe damit zu fahren dort sehe, wird mir immer ganz anders. Es gibt Untersuchungen die belegen, dass durch dieses Gartenabfallentsorgen invasive Pflanzen in dieses Naturschutzgebiet eingedrungen sind und einheimische Pflanzen verdrängen.
Das selbe gilt für die Teiche dieses Naturschutzgebietes. Eine Alditüte voll mit Wasser, Pflanzenresten und drei Goldfischen (oder eben Blaubandkärpflingen) mal schnell in den Teich entsorgt... das Gewissen ist beruhigt - und die überzähligen Tiere entsorgt.

Da Gesetze und Verordnungen in erster Linie eine Rechtsgrundlage für ein Eingreifen der Legislative bieten sollen, werde ich jetzt nicht meine geliebte gelbe __ Scheinkalla aus dem Teichrand rupfen und häckseln. ( ach, ich wäre ja froh wenn sie bei mir 'invasiv' wäre) Aber ich werde diese Pflanze auch nicht im Handel vermissen - wenn es sie nicht mehr gibt.
Petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Dez. 2015)

Hi Petra,

wenn man so die invasven Arten hier anschaut stammen davon 95% eher nicht aus privater Haltungen

die __ Wasserpest ist durch Schiffsverkehr mit den USA in den 1860ern nach GB gekommen und von dort dann weiter verschleppt worden
Wollhandkrabben mit Schiffsverkehr in Asien
Kesslergrundeln mit Schiffen aus der Schwarzmeerregion über den Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal
die Ambrosia wurde mittels Vogelfutter aus Nordamerika verbreitet (von sogenannten "Naturliebhabern" und deren Ganzjahresvogelfütterungen)
das indisches __ Springkraut wurde vor 1914 feldmäßig asl Bienenfutterpflanze  angebaut (ist schon sei 1840 fest eingebürgert) um die Honigproduktion zu erhöhen und hat sich erst in den letzten Jahrzehnten durch die internsive Landwirtschaft, Überdüngung und weitgehende Zerstörung von naturnahen Ufern (Gewässerbergradigungen/-Verbauungen) stark ausgebreiten können
Blaubandbärblinge wurden um 1960 als Futterfische aus Asien in rumänische Fischzuchten eingeführt und sind von dort aus mit Satzfischen verschleppt worden
Kamber- und Signalkrebse kamen als Ersatz (Besatzkrebse) für die durch Krebspest (die ist schon seit 1860 in Europa) zusammengebrochenen Edelkrebsbstände ab 1885 bzw. zwischen 1962 - 1990er nach Europa
australischer und asiatischer Marienkäfer als biologische Schädlingsbekämpfer (u.a von Naturschutzbehörden gefördert)
der Ochsenfrosch wurde früher in Frankreich und Italien in "Farmen" gezüchtet (Froschschenkelprodukion) und dann wegen Aufgabe wegen Unrentabilität meißt einfach freigelassen
der Mink (amerikanischer Nerz) und andere Pelztiere u.a. durch "militante Tierschützer" freigelassen


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Dez. 2015)

hi Frank,
danke für Deine detaillierten Recherchen zu dem Thema insgesamt.....
ich werde aus unserem Teich immer nur so viel Grünzeug entfernen wie nötig!


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Dez. 2015)

Nee dann kann man keine Bilder vom Garten zeigen
den ich weis erlisch nichts über das ganze Grünzeug hier es blüht und das ist schön 
aber dann kann es ja jeder sehen Maiglöckchen aus den Alpen oder so was
 Bitte nicht in den Steinbruch
au wie und die __ Wasserpest
bitte verfeift mich nicht wegen dem Nielllpf.......


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Dez. 2015)

Hi Rainer,

ein Hippopotamus amphibius im Gartenteich zu halten ist ja zum Glück noch net verboten.

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Muss jeder Teichbesitzer mit einem gut eingefahrenen und bepflanzten Teich hingehen
> und all' diese Pflanzen aus seinem Teich entfernen?
> Oder dürften diese Pflanzen dann lediglich nicht mehr geteilt und weitergegeben werden?


Die Pflanzen dürfen nicht mehr verkauft werden. Somit werden __ Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum aquaticum / brasilensis)  gelbe __ Scheinkalla (Lysichiton americanum) und __ Wasserhyazinte (Eichhornia crassipes)selten werden. Bei der schönen Scheinkalla verstehe ich das kaum. Klar ist nicht natürliche Vegetation. Aber irgendwo Ausbreiten? Da sind doch die ganzen amerikanischen Opundien (Kakteen) in den südlichen Ländern noch häufiger.

Wann soll das Gesetz verabschiedet werden?


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Dez. 2015)

eines ist ja richtig
wir Menschen sollten die Natur da lassen wo sie hingehört


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Somit werden __ Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum aquaticum / brasilensis) gelbe __ Scheinkalla (Lysichiton americanum) und __ Wasserhyazinte (Eichhornia crassipes)selten werden


Ja und dann wird es Teuer es wird immer Leute geben die das ausnutzen und der Schwarzmarkt blüht


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> 
> ein Hippopotamus amphibius im Gartenteich zu halten ist ja zum Glück noch net verboten.
> 
> MfG Frank



Aber ob das Artgerecht ist ???
Nicht das da gleich der Tierschutz eine Razzia mit gezogenen Betäubungsgewehren macht und den Garten stürmt.
Dabei sorgt dein Hippo  nur dafür das sich die nicht regionalen Pflanzen über den Teich ausbreiten.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2015)

Reiner S schrieb:


> eines ist ja richtig
> wir Menschen sollten die Natur da lassen wo sie hingehört
> 
> Ja und dann wird es Teuer es wird immer Leute geben die das ausnutzen und der Schwarzmarkt blüht


 Wenn die Pflanze nicht mehr im Angebot ist wir Sie auch nicht teurer. Nur Sammler oder Ähnliche werden dann noch sowas suchen. Warum kommt dieser Tannenbaum nicht auf die Liste ...den finde ich persönlich schlimmer als die __ Papageienfeder


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Dez. 2015)

viel schlimmer die 100 schaft macht dann erst mal kurzen Prozess mit meinem Garten dann hab ich Garnichts mehr zu lachen und mit Grillen ist auch vorbei


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Dez. 2015)

ob all die Gesetze das dann besser machen ist sowieso Fraglich
schade das es mindestens Hier nicht ohne Gesetze geht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wann soll das Gesetz verabschiedet werden?



Hi Torsten,

ist wohl schon mit großer Mehrheit im EU-Parlament verabschiedet worden, betrifft damit dann also wohl schon die nächste Teichsaison

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (18. Dez. 2015)

Ach du Schreck,höre das erste mal davon.
Um die Wasserhyazinthe würde es mir leid tun,hoffe ich bekomme nächstes Frühjahr noch welche.
Dann werden sie halt mit kl. Aufwand warm überwintert.
Das ganze mag seinen Sinn haben aber es wird mit den großen Hammer zugeschlagen ohne die klimatischen Unterschiede zu berücksichtigen.

Vielleicht weiß Werner was näheres,in betrifft das ja direkt was er noch verkaufen darf.


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Dez. 2015)

sind das verbotene Blumen darf ich die haben in meinem Garten
 Sorry aber ich hab da null Pl............


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2015)

Ja definitiv müssen alle umgehend verbrannt werden und dafür die Stellen mit Puderzucker bestreuen, denn wir haben Winter da darf nicht geblüht werden.   
Aber was das für Pflanzen sind keine Ahnung bin Troll und nicht Botaniker


----------



## Tanny (19. Dez. 2015)

...muss ich denn meinen Cannabis sativa jetzt auch in Rauch aufgehen lassen?

...gesetzlich verordnet gewissermaßen.....

Ich meine, genau genommen ist er ja ein zentralasiatischer Neophyt, oder ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Dez. 2015)

Hi Mani,

das liegt auch dran das auch immer mehr Parteien die keine Ahnung davon haben ebenfalls auf der Schiene des  "Naturschutzzug" mitfahren wollen (weil das anscheinend Wähler bringt). Und da sie ja nicht gegen die "wahren Umweltsäue" unternehmen wollen (weil sie von den Lobbyisten geschmiert werden bzw. weil sie dort selber in Vorständen sitzen ect) darfs halt wieder der kleine Normalo ausbaden

selbst Parteien wie die SPD fordert mittlerweile ja Positivlisten auf denen steht was noch für Tiere außer Hund und Katz der Privatmann noch halten darf.
Das hieße z.B in der Aquaristik das von den bisher rund 2500-3000 Fischarten die aus der Aquareinhaltung bekannt sind in Deutschland der Privatmann wohl nur noch rund 1-2% halten dürfte.
Auf ner Positivliste würden nämlich nach wünschen von "Tierschützern" keinerlei Tiere mehr auftauchen die Wildfänge wären, aus Massenzuchten stammen, lange Transportwege haben, in ihrer Heimat bedroht sind, sich hier eventuell etablieren könnten, züchterisch extrem verändert sind

Was das z.B für Fische im Teich bedeuten würde kann man sich dann auch ausmalen


----------



## Tanny (19. Dez. 2015)

@Knoblauchkröte 

das "like" ist für den ersten Absatz 

Bzgl. des zweiten Absatzes: im Prinzip fände ich es sehr gut, wenn die Exotenhaltung und der Exotenhandel 
endlich eingeschränkt und weitestgehend verboten würde. 

Ich habe noch nie den Sinn dahinter gesehen, dass man z.B. einen heimischen Frosch, Molch oder Lurch, __ Ringelnatter 
Wildkaninchen,Rabenvögel usw. usw.  aus Terschutzgründen nicht halten darf, einen Frosch noch nicht einmal von einem Tümpel in den Nachbartümpel setzen darf,  (was ich sehr begrüße), aber im selben Atemzug 
hier nicht heimische __ Frösche, __ Molche, Degus, Papageien und ich weiss nicht was noch alles fröhlich in Kisten 
und Käfige gesperrt halten darf. 
All diese Tierarten haben von Natur aus einen so großen Wander- und/oder Bewegungsbedarf, dass ich das auch in der schönsten 
Voliere nicht annähernd bieten kann. 
Ich glaube keines dieser Lebewesen ist damit glücklich, so leben zu müssen. 
Wir schreien alle immer auf, wenn die Rede auf Massentierhaltung kommt, weil das nicht artgerecht ist. 
Einen Papageien (auch zu zweit oder mehreren) in eine Voliere zu sperren, ist genau so wenig artgerecht. 

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum man Tiere, die man einsperren muss, damit sie bei einem bleiben, unbedingt 
um die ganze Welt karren muss, um sie in einen kleinen Glaskasten oder Käfig zu sperren. 

Zumal gerade in diesem Kleintiersektor noch nicht einmal minimalste Kontrolle darüber möglich ist, wie mit den Tieren 
umgegangen wird. Und "kosten" tun die auch nichts. Hamster für 1,50 €, Fische ab 50 cent usw. 
Wieviele Aquarienfische landen allein alljährlich im Klo und vegetieren in "Goldfischgläsern" dahin.......

Das, was im Kleintierbereich im großen Stil abläuft steht der Massentierhaltung m.E: in keinster Weise nach. 

Insofern begrüsse ich es, wenn ausländische Wildtierarten (auch, wenn es sich um nachgezüchtete 
Exemplare handelt, die in den Handel gelangen). genau so für die Heimtierhaltung verboten werden, wie heimische Arten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Dez. 2015)

... bin voll bei Dir, Kirstin!


----------



## Patrick K (19. Dez. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> hier nicht heimische __ Frösche, __ Molche, Degus, Papageien und ich weiss nicht was



mmmh bei sieht es mittlerweile schon so aus ,um Worms, Ludwigshafen, Mannheim , Heidelberg





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sRm66tBVxU_


entlang des Rheins




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy7ixmTUhFw_


salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Dez. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ... bin voll bei Dir, Kirstin!


Deine Goldfische stammen auch aus Massenzuchten oder gar aus China. Wenn Sie nicht selbst dann Ihre Eltern. Weiterhin können die sich hier eventuell etablieren.....also vergiften und Rotfedern einsetzen oder wie?
Koi werden dann auch nicht mehr verkauft oder gehalten, dito oben.



Tanny schrieb:


> Bzgl. des zweiten Absatzes: im Prinzip fände ich es sehr gut, wenn die Exotenhaltung und der Exotenhandel
> endlich eingeschränkt und weitestgehend verboten würde.


Hühner werden gekeult. Die kommen ursprünglich aus Indien. Diese Exotenhaltung ist verwerflich.


Dülmener Waldpferde bekommen noch den ursprünglichen Status....der Rest ist Importware und darf in die Wurst.



Patrick K schrieb:


> mmmh bei sieht es mittlerweile schon so aus ,um Worms, Ludwigshafen, Mannheim , Heidelberg


 Patrick, kein Problem, mit ein bisschen guten Willen und Schrott bekommen wir die Heimischen Bäume (sind die Heimisch) schon wieder sauber.


Wo anfangen, wo ist die Grenze, wo aufhören. Dann doch lieber eine Einzelfallentscheidung.
Das ist Umständlich aber alles andere ist immer unausgegorener Mist.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Deine Goldfische stammen auch aus Massenzuchten oder gar aus China. Wenn Sie nicht selbst dann Ihre Eltern. Weiterhin können die sich hier eventuell etablieren.....also vergiften und Rotfedern einsetzen oder



Hi Torsten,

nee, Arten wie

__ Rotfeder - gefährdet
__ dreistachliger Stichling - gefährdet
neunstachliger Stichling - gefährdet

__ Aland/__ Orfe - stark gefährdet
__ Karausche - stark gefährdet
__ Moderlieschen - stark gefährdet
__ Elritze - stark gefährdet

Karpfen (Wildform) - von aussterben bedroht

dürften ja net gehalten werden

da müssen dann schon Rotaugen, Bleie, Flußbarsche, __ Döbel, __ Waller, Gründlinge in den Teich - wobei allerdings __ Gründling als Bewohner schnellfließender Gewässer in einem Gartenteich ja keinesfalls artgerecht untergebracht und somit garantiert auch net erlaubt wären

Frank


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Waller


Wie große sollte denn so ein "Gartenteich" werden um einen ausgewachsenen Waller halten zu dürfen.

Was ist eigentlich mit Mais (besonders der Gen-veränderte), Kartoffel oder Tomate usw usw.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Dez. 2015)

Hi Tanny,

Haltungsverbote von "exotischen" Tier - und Pflanzenarten bringt für deren Schutz überhaupt nix. Denn man setzt sich nur für die Tiere ein die man kennt.

Wer z.B noch nie was von in eng begrenzten Gebieten lebende Pflanzen, Echsen, Insekten, Fische ect. gehört, gesehen und kennengelernt hat, denn juckt das folglich auch nicht wenn sie klangheimlich verschwinden (wie z.Z. z.B in Brasilien wo ein riesiger Stausee am Rio Xingu zur Stromgewinnung gebaut wird durch den dann sämtliche der in nur 2-3 Stomschnellenbereiche in einer Flußschleife endemischen rethophilen Arten aussterben werden (sind u.a einige noch unbeschriebene L-Welse darunter wo Brasilien schon vor Jahren wegen dem geringen Verbreitungsgebiet der Arten ein Fang-/Exportverbot erlassen hatte um sie zu "schützen". Jetzt werden sie mit europäischen Fördermitteln komplett vernichtet aber kein EU-Naturschützer schreit auf weil sie nie von ihnen was gehört, gesehen haben - protestieren tun weltweit neben betroffenen Indianerstämmen nur ein paar Aquarianer die mal welche von den nun zum aussterben verurteilten Arten persönlich gehalten haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> das liegt auch dran das auch immer mehr Parteien ................
> Und da sie ja nicht gegen die "wahren Umweltsäue" unternehmen wollen (weil sie von Lobbyisten geschmiert werden bzw. weil sie dort selber in Vorständen sitzen ect)



Hi Rene,

siehe oben, das betrifft ja dann sehr oft ja auch den eigenen Geldbeutel

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (19. Dez. 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe, als ich meinen letzten Beitrag schrieb befürchtet, 
dass das Widerspruch hervorruft, der eine längere Antwort erforderlich macht 




Patrick K schrieb:


> mmmh bei sieht es mittlerweile schon so aus ,um Worms, Ludwigshafen, Mannheim , Heidelberg



Ja, die Bilder kenne ich auch. Diese Arten haben wenigstens
"das Glück" (als Individuum) in dieser "fremden Freiheit" überleben zu können - ob das für unsere heimischen Arten 
gut ist, steht noch mal auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. 
Es gibt aber auch genug Exoten, die irgendwann ausgesetzt werden und in unseren Breiten dann elendlich krepieren, weil 
sie weder mit dem Klima, noch mit der Nahrung klar kommen. 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hühner werden gekeult.
> Die kommen ursprünglich aus Indien. Diese Exotenhaltung ist verwerflich.





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dülmener Waldpferde bekommen noch den
> ursprünglichen Status....der Rest ist Importware und darf in die Wurst.



Ich denke schon, dass es ein Unterschied ist, ob Tiere vor Jahrhunderten als Nutztiere domestiziert wurden und 
mittlerweile bei uns "eingebürgert" sind oder ob ich heute, wo wir keine Notwendigkeit zwecks Überlebens haben, 
Tiere just for Fun in Terrarien, Aquarien und kleinen Käfigen halten muss auf eine Art und Weise, die genau so weit 
von artgerechter/wesensgerechter Haltung entfernt ist, wie die Massentierhaltung (und da ist es egal, ob da ein Huhn nun 
ein A4 Blatt oder 2 mit oder ohne Bodenauslauf auf einem weiten, platten Acker ohne Strauch aber mit einigen tausend 
Artgenossen hat - beides ist weit davon entfernt, artgerecht zu sein) , nur um mich wie an einem Bild an 
ihnen zu erfreuen. Das sind LEBEWESEN! 
Und was die Pferde anbelangt: Egal ob Dülmener oder irgendetwas anderes: Boxenhaltung, reine Gebäudehaltung, Einzelhaltung 
ist genau so weit entfernt, in irgendeiner Form artgerecht zu sein und auch das halte ich von meinem heutigen Standpunkt aus 
für Tierquälerei. 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Patrick, kein Problem, mit ein bisschen guten Willen und Schrott bekommen wir die Heimischen Bäume (sind die Heimisch) schon wieder sauber.



die meisten sind nicht heimisch....



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wo anfangen, wo ist die Grenze, wo aufhören.



Ich habe für mich selbst und mein Leben mittlerweile eine Antwort gefunden: ich schaffe mir nur noch Tiere an, die freiwillig bei mir 
bleiben - mit anderen Worten, die ich nicht einzäunen oder einsperren muss, um sie bei mir zu halten. 
Mein alter Blacky (Pferd) wird die letzten Tage/Monate/Jahre - keine Ahnung, wie lange er noch leben wird - bei mir 
eine Lebensstellung haben. Aber der läuft auch nicht weg, obwohl er den größten Teil des Tages ohne Zäune über das 
Grundstück läuft. Aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen muss ich aber Zäune vorhalten - jedenfalls offiziell 

Wenn Blacky mal nicht mehr ist, werde ich mir aber genau deswegen kein Pferd mehr zulegen. 
Ich will keine Lebewesen mehr einsperren/ihrer Freiheit berauben, um sie bei mir zu halten. 



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Haltungsverbote von "exotischen" Tier - und Pflanzenarten bringt für deren Schutz überhaupt nix.



Das mag sein. Aber auch da hat sich meine Ansicht mittlerweile geändert. Es mag sein, dass es für den Erhalt einer Art nichts bringt. 
Aber dem Individuum, das auf viel zu engem Raum eingesperrt, unter Umständen ohne Artgenossen (bei Herdentieren) oder mit 
vielen Anderen (bei Einzelgängern) sein leben fristen muss, dem ist es vermutlich völlig egal, ob das seinem Arterhalt dient. 
Das Individuum leidet. 

Ich habe als Kind auch Meerschweinchen gehabt und ich habe reiten gelernt auf 
Pferden die in Ständern, später in Boxen standen, mein Opa hatte Kaninchen in Käfigen/Gehegen - ich bin 
damit aufgewachsen und es war normal. 

Je mehr und je länger ich im Laufe meines Lebens mit Tieren zusammengelebt habe und je öfter ich 
Gelegenheit hatte, zu sehen, wie sehr diese Tiere sich veränderten, wenn man ihre Lebensbedingungen 
änderte, desto mehr bin ich überzeugt, dass Tiere unter einem Leben hinter Gittern genau so leiden, wie 
wir es würden. Und ich vermalg keinen Sinn darin zu sehen, nur zum persönlcihen Vergnügen ein anderes Lebewesen 
leiden zu lassen. 
Mittlerweile vertrete ich sogar die Ansicht, dass es sinnvoller ist, eine Art aussterben zu lassen, wenn es nicht möglich 
ist, sie in ihrem Lebensraum zu erhalten - also wenn man die Art nur erhalten könnte um den Preis, einzelne Idividuen 
dieser Art nur zwecks Arterhalt oder persönlichem Vergnügen  hinter Gitter zu bringen. 

Und um da neuen "Aber s " gleich vorzugreifen: 
ja, ich esse gerne Fleisch und ich bin kein Gegener davon, Tiere zu unserem Nutzen zu halten und auch zu töten. 
Ich fühle mich aber verpflichtet, diesen Tieren zu Lebzeiten ein art- und wesensgerechtes Leben zu bieten, wenn 
ich sie schon halte, um zu essen. 

Ich kaufe mittlerweile nur noch äußerst selten Rind- oder Schweinefleisch, nämlich dann, wenn ich ein viertel Tier 
bekommen kann, von dem ich weiss, dass er seiner Art entsprechend draußen gehalten wurde, seine 
Kinder behalten durfte etc. 
Wenn ich das nicht bekommen kann, greife ich auf Geflügel (Hühner) zurück, die ich bei mir frei leben habe und die ich 
eigenhändig schlachte. Bei denen weiss ich, dass sie vom ersten bis zum letzten Tag ein natürliches Leben hatten. 
Und wenn ich gerade keine Hühner zum Schlachten habe und auch sonst kein Fleisch bekomme, 
was von so wie oben beschrieben gehaltenen Tieren kommt, dann esse ich eben kein Fleisch. 

Es ist ganz schwer zu erklären. Ich kann nur sagen, je mehr ich - ganz besonders seit ich diesen Hof habe - mit 
Haus- und Wildtieren lebe, die ich nicht zwinge hier zu sein indem ich sie einsperre, desto mehr wird mir bewusst, 
wie sehr diese Tiere leiden würden, wenn ich sie einsperren würde. 

Mir ist in den letzten Jahren zunehmend bewusst geworden, dass Tiere nicht weniger leidensfähig sind als Menschen und 
dass Tieren ihre "Freiheit" genau so das höchste Gut ist, wie uns Menschen. 
Und wenn wir sie schon ihrer Freiheit berauben, dann sollten wir schauen, wofür wir das tun und dass wir ihre Lebensumstände 
dann wenigstens so naturnah, art- und wesensgerecht  wie möglich gestalten. 
Und - um mal ein Beispiel zu bringen:
Ein Vogel im Käfig mit täglich ein wenig Freiflug im Wohnzimmer ist nicht im entferntesten 
art- und wesensgerecht - genau so wenig, wie ein Meerschweinchen in einem Kleintierkäfig im Kinderzimmer.....oder 
ein Fisch im Einsteigeraquarium.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Dez. 2015)

Also bei den Fischen gibt es Arten, welche in den Fußstapfen eines Wasserbüffels leben müssen. Da ist ein Einsteiger Aquarium Luxus pur. 
In gewisser weise hast du recht. In anderen Punkten sehe ich es anders. Auch Hühner sind als Exoten zu uns gekommen. Auch diese müssen über den Winter in den warmen nicht artgerechten Stall da sie sonst jämmerlich erfrieren. 
Wieso ist es ein Unterschied ist, ob Tiere vor Jahrhunderten als Nutztiere domestiziert wurden und mittlerweile bei uns "eingebürgert" sind oder ob ich heute neue Tierarten halte. Wer weiß was in ein paar jahrhunderten als Nutztiere domestiziert gilt. Ob dann Guppys als Fischbrotaufstrich normal sind oder Papageien als Wächter in jedem Eingang __ fliegen.

Ich kann es nicht sagen. Auch ein Hund ist domestiziert und wird in anderen Ländern gegessen. Verschiedene sind nicht gut erzogen und müssen eingesperrt werden, damit sie nicht wildern. Darf man unter den Vorraussetzungen noch Hunde halten. 

Meine Meinung ist das man immer eine Einzelentscheidung treffen muß, auch wenn es mehr Arbeit ist.


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Dez. 2015)

Morgen
unsere Welt ist ja nicht vom Menschen erschaffen worden
 aber nun bestimmt der Mensch was wo sein sollte auf unserem Trabanten 
wir sind das Problem und nicht die Natur 
deshalb wird sich auch nichts endern egal wie viele Gesetze da noch kommen 

schade eigentlich denn die Welt kann doch so schön sein  ohne uns Menschen


----------



## Tanny (20. Dez. 2015)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

Ihr ward ja noch fleissig...



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Auch Hühner sind als Exoten zu uns gekommen. Auch diese müssen über den Winter in den warmen nicht artgerechten Stall da sie sonst jämmerlich erfrieren.



Da muss ich teilweise widersprechen:
Jene Hühnerrassen, die in den letzen Jahrhunderten die Nahrungsgrundlage der Menschen in diesen Breiten waren, haben
sich so weit angepasst, dass sie ganzjährig ohne besonderes TamTam draußen frei am Haus gehalten werden konnten.
Dass das möglich war (und ist), liegt daran, dass die Hühner es gerne annehmen, zur Eiablage und zum Schlafen in einen
sicheren, da nach Sonnenuntergang zu gemachten Stall zu gehen, da sie da sicherer sind und damit auch ihre Chance auf
erfolgreiche Vermehrung steigt (was das Ziel eines jeden Lebewesens in der Natur ist). Hier sind Tier und Mensch im
Prinzip erfolgreich eine Beziehung eingegangen, die beiden Seiten Nutzen bringt (Mensch bietet Huhn sicheren Unterschlupf
und Futter, wenn es draußen eng wird und Huhn bietet Mensch Nahrung). Weil die Hühner darin offensichtlich einen Vorteil für
sich sehen, bleiben sie trotz Freiheit beim Menschen.   Derartige Beziehungen zum beiderseitigen Nutzen
kann man überall in der Natur beobachten.
Das wir daraus dann völlig pervertierte Zuchten gemacht haben, die nicht mehr allein überlebensfähig sind, ist widerrum etwas
typisch Menschliches was man in der Natur in so einer Form wohl eher nicht findet.
Ich z.B. habe eine Hühnerrasse, die sich a) zu 90% aus der Natur ernährt - sie bekommen zur Zeit mit 16 Hühnern einmal
täglich ca 400 g Weizen/Mais Gemisch ohne irgendwelche Zusätze oder Beigaben und sie sind bei jedem Wetter draußen.
Mein Stall ist nicht isoliert - Du kannst durch die Türritzen nach draußen schauen - und wenn es draußen friert,
ist die Tränke drinnen auch eingefroren. Dann gehe ich nur ein mal morgens und ein mal abends an der Stange längs mit einer
Schüssel Wasser und wer trinken will trinkt, wer nicht will hat Pech. Eine Voliere o-ä- besitze ich gar nicht.
Die Hühner sind kerngesund und könnten locker auch ohne mich und ihren Stall draußen überleben, hätten vermutlich nur
höhere Verluste einzustecken und müssten sich mehr abmühen um zu überleben.
Für eine Rasse, die unter hiesigen Bedingungen nur mit Krücken überlebensfähig wäre, hätte ich mich nicht entschieden.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> ch kann es nicht sagen. Auch ein Hund ist domestiziert und wird in anderen Ländern gegessen.



Auch er ist irgendwann wie die Hühner eine (sogar noch engere) Nutzen/Nutzen Beziehung mit dem Menschen eingegangen
(er bietet Schutz und Nahrung - Mensch bietet Rudel, Futter, Wärme). Das hat funktioniert, weil die Hirarchie in einem Wolfsrudel
der Hirarchie zwischen Mensch und Hund sehr ähnlich ist und der Hund den Menschen als Ersatzrudel annehmen konnte.
Aber auch hier hat der Mensch sich perverse Zuchten geleistet, die den Hund in vielen Bereichen zu nicht mehr
allein lebensfähigen, körperlich und/oder emotional verkrüppelten Kreaturen verunstaltet haben.
Und das Hunde gegessen werden finde ich im Prinzip nicht verwerflich. Verwerflich finde ich, wenn die Tiere zu
Lebzeiten und bei der Tötung vorsätzlich gequält und misshandelt werden.

Mir will sowieso nicht in den Kopf, dass wir eine Kuh oder ein Huhn oder ein Schwein zwar bedauern, wenn wir im Fernsehen
mal wieder einen Bericht über eine Massenhaltung sehen, wo einem die Tränen in die Augen steigen, aber am nächsten Tag
ohne Probleme wieder erfolgreich verdrängt haben, wie diese Kreaturen leiden, wenn wir im Supermarkt vor der Fleisch-
oder Käsetheke oder am Milchregal stehen und mit unserem Kaufverhalten genau diese elende Misshandlung finanzieren.

Auf der anderen Seite würden wir, selbst wenn es nur die Hälfte kosten würde, das Hundesteak, wenn es daneben läge und es
eindeutig wäre, dass dieser Hund Zeit seines Lebens mit Herrchen von morgens bis abends frei durch den Wald gelaufen ist,
liegen lassen und stattdessen das teurere Fleisch der gequälten Kuh kaufen.

Wir werfen "ungequältes" Fleisch weg und bevorzugen "gequältes"....und, dass das nur so ist, weil man sich aj nichts anderes leisten kann, halte ich für ein sehr vorgeschobenes Argument. Ich glaube nicht, dass Kühe weniger
leidensfähig sind als Hunde. "Fressen und gefressen werden" ist ein natürlicher Kreislauf. In der Natur wird alles,
was lebt auch als Nahrung für anderes, was lebt verwertet.
Da wird nichts weggeschmissen zu Lasten anderer. Nur wir leisten uns, aus emotionalen Gründen, bestimmte Nahrungsmittel
auch dann, wenn sie aus bester Haltung stammen und ein vergleichsweise "glückliches" Leben hatten eher in die Tonne
zu tun (der Kadaververwertung zuzuführen oder im Garten zu verbuddeln) statt es zu verwerten, um einem anderen Lebewesen
riesige Qualen zu ersparen.




Reiner S schrieb:


> wir sind das Problem und nicht die Natur







Reiner S schrieb:


> deshalb wird sich auch nichts endern egal wie viele Gesetze da noch kommen



vermutlich wird sich nichts ändern - jedenfalls bestimmt nicht sofort und ganz bestimmt nicht durch Gesetze.
Wenn sich was ändern soll, dann geht das nur über die persönliche Einstellung eines jeden Einzelnen und sein
daraus resultierendes Verhalten.
Das ist ein über mehrere Generationen andauernder, schleichender Prozess der Veränderung, den niemand von
oben aufzwingen kann.
Trotzdem kann ich ein Gesetz begrüssen - auch wenn ich weiss, dass es kaum mehr als eine Absichtsäußerung sein wird.
Immerhin führen gesetze immer dazu, dass darüber diskutiert wird - also dass Menschen anfangen, sich gedanklich mit
einem Thema, über das sie sich vorher vielleicht nie Gedanken gemacht haben, aktiv auseinandersetzen.
Was dann bei dem Einzelnen als Konsequenz dabei raus kommt, das liegt nicht beim Gesetz sondern allein bei jedem Einzelnen.

Insofern versuche ich auch nicht, anderen meine Überzeugungen aufzuzwingen. Ich habe lediglich für mich die Erkenntnisse,
die ich aus den Beobachtungen in und meinem Zusammenleben mit der Tierwelt gewonnen habe, die Konsequenzen
in meinem Leben gezogen - immer etwas mehr - das war ein jahrelanger Prozess, der sicher noch nicht abgeschlossen ist -
und ich kommuniziere auch gerne meinen Standpunkt und wie ich dazu gekommen bin.

Wenn der/die eine oder andere aufgrund dessen vielleicht bei dem einen oder anderen Punkt sagt:
stimmt, so habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet - das werdeich bei mir auch künftig anders angehen.....
....dann freut mich das sicherlich......
....aber, wer das nicht macht oder nicht so sieht, ist mir deswegen auch nicht weniger sympathisch 

Jeder von uns ist das Ergebnis seiner persönlich gemachten Erfahrungen und jeder muss mit dem, was er tut oder nicht tut
zufrieden leben und ruhig schlafen können. Alles andere wird die Zeit (die wir nicht miterleben werden) bringen.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Dez. 2015)

Tanny, klar ist deine Einstellung nett aber leider bei einer Gesellschaft mit 80Mill Leuten leider nicht möglich. 

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung das es eine Einzelfallentscheidung sein muss. Auch ist das leben von vielen Exoten in unseren Haushalten gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Dez. 2015)

Hi Tanny,

ich frage mich selbst heute immer noch warum Naturschützter (vor allem Veganer und Vegetarier unter ihnen) fast nur bei Tierhaltungen aufschreien.
Ich habe da noch keinen einzigen gehört/gesehen der je gegen die ebenfalls vollkommen unartgerechte Nutzpflanzenmassenhaltungen angegangen wäre (vermutlich weils dann ja an ihr "Futter" gehen würde)
Auch alle Pflanzen brauchen schließlich als fühlende Lebewesen ihren Abstand zu artgleichen Nachbarpflanzen da sie sonst massiv gestreßt reagieren wenn sie mit Konkurenz direkt neben ihnen um Standraum, Licht, Luft, Wasser und Nähstoffe kämpfen müssen und somit krankheits-/schädlingsanfällig werden.  Auf einem qm2 Fläche wachsen in der Natur deswegen kaum mal 4-5 Weizenpflanzen, auf Äckern werden auf der gleichen Fläche 100e zusammengepfercht und "gequält"

Wäre die Landwirtschaft nie erfunden worden und wir Menschen alle Jäger und Sammler geblieben würde es heute weltweit weniger Menschen geben als heute in Tokio leben

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (20. Dez. 2015)

Frank, da kann ich Dir nur voll zustimmen 

........wobei nicht ganz: mit der Pflanzendichte scheint es, wie ich gerade erst neu dazugelernt habe, 
artabhängig zu sein:
Einige brauchen viel Platz (den wir ihnen nicht geben) und andere brauchen die unmittelbare 
Nähe und Dunkelheit der schützenden Eltern (z.B. Buchen), die wir ihnen ebenfalls verwehren.

Je nachdem, was sie brauchen, haben sie ihre optimale Taktik zur Verbreitung ihrer Samen entwickelt.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (20. Dez. 2015)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich so ein Thema entwickeln kann.
Angefangen von neuen EU-Richtlinien bzgl. des Verkaufes und der Hälterung invasiver Pflanzen und Tiere, über die Haltung exotischer, bzw. nicht einheimischer Tiere, der nicht artgerechte Haltung von Tieren überhaupt bis hin zur nicht artgerechten Nutzpflanzenhaltung.
An vielen Dingen kann der Einzelne nichts ändern...an anderen schon.
Und an allen Dingen, an denen ich als Einzelperson für mich (und die betroffenen Lebewesen)  etwas ändern kann, ändere ich es auch.
Ich halte bis auf meine dicke Trude (Hund) überhaupt keine Tiere mehr. Ihr (als Zivilisationsfolgerin) kann ich eine artgerechte Haltung bieten. Ebenso einem Frosch, einem Molch oder einer Kröte, die ihren Weg alleine in meinen Teich gefunden haben.
Früher hatte ich Terrarien, Aquarien, kleine Nager, Vögel. Im Rückblick: alles in erbärmlicher Haltung... vor dem Hintergrund, dass niemand z.B. einen Wellensittich artgerecht halten kann.
Daran konnte *ich* etwas ändern - an den Haltungsbedingungen meines Salatkopfes aus dem Supermarkt leider nicht, ebenso wenig wie an den Lebensbedingungen des Bio-Schweines, von dem das Schnitzel stammte, welches ich heute gegessen habe (Auch 'Bio' ist nicht aller Bedenken  Lösung).
 Leider habe ich keinen Bauernhof und somit kann ich nur die Faktoren verändern, auf die ich direkten Einfluss habe. Eben meine Art der Tier- (Pflanzen-) Haltung.
petra


----------



## Tanny (20. Dez. 2015)

Petra, das ist ein schöner Beitrag - genau so habe ich es auch erlebt.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## smallfreak (26. Juni 2016)

War das mit der neuen EU Vorschrift ernst gemeint? In der Gärtnerei in der wir gestern ein paar Pflanzen abgeholt haben, haben sie auch eine stattliche Anzahl von Teichpflanzen. Einige der hier gelisteten habe ich dort weiterhin angeboten gesehen:


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum brasilensis)
> afrikanische __ Wasserpest (Lagarosiphon major)
> __ Haarnixe (Cabomba caroliana)


Vermutlich war noch mehr dabei, ich habe aber nicht speziell gesucht.

Mein __ Tausendblatt habe ich gestern ausgelichtet. Ob es sich dabei um die "brasiliensis" handelt weiß ich nicht, wir haben sie vom Nachbar See als Treibgut abgefischt, da ist der halbe Seegrund in Ufernähe dicht bewachsen von den Pflanzen.

Dafür habe ich das __ Hornblatt wieder gefunden, von dem ich dachte es wäre eingegangen.  In den dichten Büscheln Tausendblatt war es nur nicht mehr zu sehen, weil es nicht so hoch gewachsen war.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2016)

Hi Smallfreak,

das ist voller Ernst mit dem EU-Gesetzt.

ist aber scheinbar noch net in Kraft gesetzt (schnellwachse Pflanzen die darunter fallen wie __ Haarnixe, Waserhyazinze und __ Papageienfeder gibts in meiner Gegend auch noch zu kaufen)


----------



## wander-falke (26. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das ist voller Ernst mit dem EU-Gesetzt.


kein Wunder dass die Briten raus sind..........


----------



## mani2 (26. Juni 2016)

Habe meine Wasserhyazinten auch noch bekommen 
Aber irgendwann werden sie wohl zuschlagen,deshalb wird sie im Aquarium überwintern.


----------



## smallfreak (27. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das ist voller Ernst mit dem EU-Gesetz


Ich bin gar nicht gegen das Gesetz, auch nicht dass man sich in Brüssel über alles Mögliche Gedanken macht. Ich finde es nur immer wieder erstaunlich, wie man es immer schafft, an sich gute Ideen völlig unbrauchbar umzusetzen. Immer genau so dass sie maximal lästig und trotzdem maximal unwirksam sind.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2016)

Hi,

so, das EU-Parlament hat am 13.07.2016 das Gesetzt nach einigen kleinen Änderungen beschlossen und es tritt 20 Tage später in Kraft

ab 03.08.2016 ist somit die Haltung von auf Seite 1 genannten Tieren/Pflanzen verboten wenn diese vom Besitzter nicht zu 100% an einer gewollten oder auch ungewollten Vermehrung (egal ob geschlechtlich oder bei den Pflanzen auch über Teilung, Ausläufer, Adventivpflänzchen, Sporen, Stecklinge, Abrisse, Wurzelschosse, Absenker ect gehindert werden können. Jedliche Vermehrung oder Weitergabe an dritte dieser Arten ist ab dann strafbar



die Änderungen sind natürlich mal wieder ne Sauerrei. Es betrifft mal wieder nur den kleinen Privatmann. Gewerbliche Pflanzen-/Tierhalter und die Staaten sind net mehr von dem Gesetzt betroffen obwohl der Entwurf von letzten Jahr auch diese mit in die Verantwortung nehmen sollte (aber das kostet die dann ja schließlich Geld)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2016)

Wer will es überhaupt überprüfen


----------



## Goldfischline (14. Juli 2016)

Meine wasserhyazinthe wird halt jetzt überwintern...Und ich denke nicht dran ,irgendwas abzuschaffen oder meinen pflanzen die Vermehrung in meinem Teich zu verbieten.Und ich kann ihnen schlecht Kondome überziehen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2016)

Hi Rene,

da haste zwar recht. aber wenn doch mal einer dagegen verstößt, erwischt und zu möglichen 30.000€ Strafe verdonnert wird soll er net jammern

(meine Lysichiton americanus rupf ich übrigens auch net aus - sind als solche nach der Blüte eh net zu erkennen)

MfG Frank


----------



## wander-falke (15. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wer will es überhaupt überprüfen


Soweit ich weiß haben doch noch einige gut ausgebildete freie Mitarbeiter der GEZ freie Kapazitäten....


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2016)

Ja genau Andreas, hier in Berlin werden die Bürger ja auch aufgefordert anonym Ferienwohnungen zu pätzen......


----------



## domserv (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn diese Verordnung gemeint ist, dann ist die doch schon seit 01.01.2015 in Kraft. Wäre schön wenn mal jemand die neue Verordnung verlinken könnte.

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:32014R1143&from=EN


----------



## domserv (15. Juli 2016)

Hab was gefunden
http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/BfN/service/Dokumente/skripten/Skript_438.pdf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2016)

Hi Domserv,

ja, das ist die mit den ab 03.08.16 in der Haltung verboten Tieren/Pflanzen die ja auf der Verordnung von 01.01.15 aufbaut (ist wesentlich ausführlicher als die Verlinkungen in Aquarienforen ect. die ich im Lauf des Jahres zu Gesicht bekommen hatte)

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldfischline (15. Juli 2016)

Hab's mir durchgelesen,und werde nix rausreißen! 
Ist ein in sich geschlossenes System,da seh ich es nicht ein.
LG Maja ( nicht rene,grins.kein Plan warum einige mich als Männchen sehen hihi )


----------



## domserv (18. Juli 2016)

Ich denke auch, dass man aus den Teichen nix rausreißen muss. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz durch mit dem Lesen, aber ich habe dazu auch nichts gefunden. Hier geht es doch auch in der Hauptsache darum, diese Arten in der Natur zu beseitigen. Ich sehe keine Gefahr der Verschleppung aus dem Teich, wobei ich auch nur  Myriophyllum aquaticum als "problematische" Pflanze im Teich habe.


----------

